
Rebasing Ubuntu on Android - edward
http://www.jonobacon.org/2015/06/19/rebasing-ubuntu-on-android/
======
Zigurd
> _Just a thought, would love to hear what everyone thinks, including if what
> I am suggesting is total nonsense._

Definitely not complete nonsense. It's how at least one Android compatibility
subsystem was prototyped, by rebasing Maemo on Android. That was accomplished
fairly quickly.

I use Ubuntu for Android app and system software development and I use Drive
apps for office productivity and book authoring. If I had an "Ubuntroid" on
some decent tablet hardware that supported a 2.5K external monitor, I'd have a
nice, quiet, very portable "self hosted" development environment. Even better
if it supported 17" USB HD monitors.

